# A live litter! A live litter!



## DianeS (May 10, 2012)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!! My first live litter in more than 8 months!!!

A new mom, so I'm trying to keep my hopes under control. But she pulled fur! Kits were kindled on the wire, but I found them fast enough and all 8 are alive. Popped them in the nestbox and brought them inside for the night. Mom was interested in them, but didn't hop in the box to nurse. That's OK, they were *just* born so they don't need it yet. In the morning will be soon enough. 

They're from my one meat rabbit pair. A male Californian and a female unknown. Probably a Chinchilla or American, the guy I got him from didn't remember. She's big and darkly agouti-colored. Friendly as anything. They had three dark kits, one dark on top and pink on the bottom, and four pink. 

I'm so excited. I was getting extremely down from my lack of litters this year. It's really good to see one start out alive. 

Now I need to find my camera so I can share the kits with you!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 17, 2012)




----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (May 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------

